# FUSE Accessories Quiver



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Satori Two Piece 4 Arrow Bow Quiver, like new and in original package. Mounting bracket is for 2012 model Hoyt or any other bow with triangle pattern riser bow mounts.

Asking $90

http://


----------

